# Where to rent a commercial kitchen near Naples, Florida



## kajeza (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi guys I am looking to rent a commercial kitchen in or around Naples, Florida.  Preferably one with commercial size dehydrators.  If anyone has any information it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks so much!


----------

